# Aiguillettes on Mess Kit



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Dec 2013)

Hello all, 

I am an AdC this week, I've filled the role before but I need to wear my mess kit this time (RCR pattern) Is there a trick to getting the aiguillette on that doesn't involve using a stitch ripper and than re seeing down my epaulette and than repeating after the event?

Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson (3 Dec 2013)

Duct tape.




And sometimes safety pins.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 Dec 2013)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am an AdC this week, I've filled the role before but I need to wear my mess kit this time (RCR pattern) Is there a trick to getting the aiguillette on that doesn't involve using a stitch ripper and than re seeing down my epaulette and than repeating after the event?
> 
> Thanks!



Ranger Rick, I am a full-time AdC and this is how I have my kit rigged:

For the epaulette:  Take out the stitching and replace it with a very small clippable button.  This will allow you to do up and undo the epaulette with ease.  Take a tiny piece of velcro and place it under the epaulette where the aiguillete will rest.

For your collar, have a button sewn under the collar just above your collar dogs.  The loop of the aiguillette will slide around this button which will keep your aiguillette in place.  My advice is to take your mess kit to a tailor and have them do this, it should only take them an afternoon.

Hope this helps.  If you want I can take a picture of my kit tonight and send it to you and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Lightguns (3 Dec 2013)

Drew's got it. I used safety pins his plan is much better.


----------

